# Anybody Fishing the Gull Lake Marina Kayak Tourny?



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Saturday October 19th. www.gulllakemarine.com


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

I'm planning to be there as long as the weather cooperates this weekend.


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

I should be there. It looks like it will be a great event!


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

so how did the tornament turn out been on vacation occupying a tree stand latly so haven't been around a computer in a while?


----------



## Sansan1337 (Jan 25, 2013)

krackshot said:


> so how did the tornament turn out been on vacation occupying a tree stand latly so haven't been around a computer in a while?


Sorry for the really late reply, but it went great! 21 anglers showed up, and most everyone caught tons of pike, a few bass and some panfish! It was a great turnout and theyre planning a spring tournament there AND another fall one. (may4th i believe.)


----------

